# Rubrikat > Mentori akademik >  communications programme & summer institute applications

## forever

COMMUNICATIONS POLICY TRAINING PROGRAMME TO BE HELD IN BUDAPEST
COMMUNICATIONS POLICY TRAINING PROGRAMME TO BE HELD IN BUDAPEST
------------------------------------------------------------------
--------------

Twenty-five representatives from Central and Eastern Europe, the 
Caucasus and 
Central Asia will get to participate in a 10-day programme on 
information and 
communication technology (ICT) in Budapest, Hungary.

The Stanhope Center for Communications Policy Research is 
offering the 
programme in co-operation with the Open Society Institute (OSI) 
and the Markle 
Foundation. The programme will be held from August 17 to 29. The 
deadline for 
applications is June 16.

The programme will give selected applicants an opportunity to 
take part in the 
global ICT policy debate from a European perspective. European 
and 
international experts will lead training sessions.

The programme will focus on building skills in developing and 
promoting ICT 
policy in participants' home countries. European policies will be 
critically 
compared to national, regional and global policy agendas. Sample 
issues 
discussed will include telecommunication liberalisation, wireless 
communication, civil liberties such as privacy and freedom of 
expression, and 
intellectual property. 

In choosing which applicants are most suitable for the programme, 
an informal 
selection committee composed of staff from Stanhope Centre, OSI, 
Markle 
Foundation, Global Internet Policy Initiative (GIPI), and the 
Media Lawyers' 
Association will decide on which students will be selected for 
admission. In 
selecting applicants, the selection committee will look for 
students with a 
legal background and/or policy understanding of the issues. 

Preference will be given to non-profit ISPs representing the 
interests of civil 
society, the non-profit sector and academia. Applications are 
sought from 
advocates (practising lawyers and students), policymakers and 
other 
professionals who show a strong demonstrable interest in public 
interest 
advocacy of the ICT sector. Applicants must convey how their 
background 
(academic and professional) relates to ICT policy advocacy and 
why they want to 
receive policy training in this sector. Applications will be 
judged on how 
applicants convey their motivation, future plans and overall 
interest in ICT 
policy advocacy.

Applications will be considered from: Albania, Belarus, Bosnia 
and Herzegovina, 
Bulgaria, Croatia, the Czech Republic, Estonia, Hungary, Kosovo, 
Latvia, 
Lithuania, Macedonia, Moldova, Poland, Romania, Serbia and 
Montenegro, 
Slovakia, Slovenia, Turkey and Ukraine.

A few exceptionally qualified applicants from the countries of 
the Caucasus and 
Central Asia also will be admitted.

The finalists will receive a full-tuition fellowship to cover the 
programme 
cost, travel to and from Budapest, and room and board.

For more information about the programme or to get an 
application, visit 
www.stanhopecentre.org/ict or contact Susan Abbott at 
sabbott@stnhopecentre.org.




Location: Budapest, Hungary
Deadline: June 16, 2003
Website: www.stanhopecentre.org/ict

--------------------------------
Summer Univestity Utopia 2003- Serbia and Montenegro
The Summer University 2003.

Utopia

23. July - 02. August, Novi Sad

Applying procedure 26. June - 15. July 2003





Following the topics Sense and Sensibility in 2001. and Theory 
and Practice in 2002. this years Summer University carries the 
title Utopia. The etymological meaning of the term Utopia is a 
non-existent place, which will be the central topic of the whole 
Summer University 2003. content. The idea of Utopia, which is 
gaining more and more interpretations, we consider to be 
extremely challenging in the context of the encounter of the 
Balkans and Scandinavia. It will be considered from the view-
point of European democracies, globalization, contemporary media 
situations, informational technologies, the principals of 
education... The search for a real Utopia is the primary aim to 
be presented to the participants, teachers and activists. This 
years gathering will offer the deliberation of unrealized and 
realized Utopias. 

We see the SU 2003. as the turning point of a three-year 
achievement. This year we wish to reexamine the essence and 
possibilities of current social and educational concepts, as 
well as search for Utopias of the current level of civilization.



Each course will have activities for 9 days, including 2 days of 
break for different social activities, such as for example 
excursions to near by cultural and historical sites.

The courses wish to promote interdisciplinary approach to the 
education, each will consist of lectures, debates and workshops. 
All in all, around 60 lectures will be held and around 30 
lecturers and workshop moderators from the Balkans, Scandinavia, 
Western Europe and USA will be our guests. Special parts of the 
program are evening lectures open for public where most 
attractive topics will be presented. 


The Courses are created in multidisciplinary manner, 
participating students are not necessarily from fields close to 
the courses' topics. Nevertheless they are expected to show high 
level of motivation and most regular attendance in all 
activities.

 Courses:

  1.. Educational Utopia 
  2.. Globalization, Security and Democracy 
  3.. Media 
  4.. New Technologies

The Summer University will take place from July 23rd to August 
2nd in Novi Sad.

Participating students will be accommodated in Novi Sad 
University dormitories, together with organizers and lecturers. 
The dormitories are close to the banks of Danube with many cafes 
and places for recreation.



Students from Balkan region (Serbia, Montenegro, Bosnia, 
Croatia, Bulgaria, Romania, Albania, Macedonia) only cover their 
traveling expenses to Novi Sad. Accommodation and food are 
covered by the organization. 

Students from Slovenia pay fee of 120 euro and traveling 
expenses. 

Students from Western Europe pay fee of 200 euro plus traveling 
expenses.



Find more on www.nextstop.org

Send application on nextstop@eunet.yu

Contact with participants Sanja Knezevic 381 64 27 05 182







Location:  Novi Sad - Serbia and Montenegro
Deadline:  15 july
Website: www.nextstop.org

----------

